# Redefining Shootability: The 2015 ELITE Synergy?



## osiris (Jan 14, 2004)

*Redefining Shootability: The 2015 ELITE Synergy™*

*Redefining Shootability: The 2015 ELITE Synergy™*
_A Truly Shootable Bow that Leaves Nothing to Sacrifice_

Henrietta, NY (October 03, 2014) - ELITE Archery introduces what might be their most shootable bow ever – the new-for-2015, *Synergy™*. 









The New ELITE *Synergy™* is defined by “Shootability”. Delivering an unparalleled shooting experience the _*Synergy™*_ is a true hunter’s bow that leaves nothing to sacrifice. At 33 1/2 inches axle-to-axle, the _*Synergy™*_ rests in a sweet spot between the Energy™ 32 and 35 with an incredibly forgiving 7 3/8 inch brace height and extremely stable geometry that’s perfect for hunting and 3D archery. Its mid-sized measurements and 4.4lb mass weight allow for a steady hold on the range and extreme maneuverability for those tricky tree stand and ground blind shots that require creative set up. Supported by ELITE’s exclusive Riser Cage™ design, the *Synergy’s* backbone provides balanced energy distribution to the bow’s beyond parallel limbs and ultra-smooth *Synergy™ *two-track cam system. Launching arrows up to an impressive 325 fps I.B.O., the _*Synergy™*_ maximizes the critical combination of speed and smooth into one “Shootable” package everyone will love to bring to full draw. 

“Each year we are challenged to engineer and design improvements to the World’s Most Shootable Bows. Last year, while we were designing the extremely successful Energy series, we came across some things we knew would make our 2015 bow even more shootable. The 2015 *Synergy™* incorporates those advancements. We learned we could make our draw cycle ridiculously easy and not sacrifice any performance. We wanted to stay true to our hunting roots by providing a generous brace height, amazing draw cycle and world-class performance. In 2015 we set out to own Shootability, we have done it in a convincing way with the 2015 *Synergy™*.” said ELITE Archery President, Pete Crawford. 

Upgraded features like a new and improved string suppressor system, Limbsaver® Broadband dampeners, premium Winner’s Choice Custom Bow Strings constructed with extremely stable BCY-X material heighten the *Synergy's* appeal. Also new for 2015 are cams, modules, cable rods and limb pockets coated in ELITE’s exclusive new ultra-matte and ultra-durable PRO KOTE™ finish to perfectly compliment the Realtree® Xtra®, Realtree® Max 1®, Realtree® AP® Snow and Ninja Black risers for a fit and finish that’s second to none. 

Available in right and left handed models with half-inch draw increments from 27-31 inches and in 50, 60, 65, 70 and 80 peak-draw weights. 

*MSRP: $949.99*


*ABOUT ELITE ARCHERY*
Established in 2006, Elite Archery is a high-end compound bow company based in Henrietta, New York. Elite’s line of compound bows consist of two-track binary cams with the efficiency that’s to be expected from a high-energy cam system, but with the smoothest draw cycle available. For more information, visit www.elitearchery.com, like us on Facebook at www.facebook.com/EliteArchery or follow us on twitter at www.twitter.com/Elite_Archery 
Media questions can be directed to The Outdoor Group’s Director of Marketing, Tim Kent at t[email protected]


----------



## PSE 2374 (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for posting


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Headed to shoot one now


----------

